# FR: en / de + pronom disjoint (de lui, d'elle, d'eux, etc.) - pour une personne, un animal, une chose



## agoodeno

My French verb book, in an exercise, asks me to rewrite the sentence "Ils ont beaucoup d'amis." replacing d'amis with en or de + a stressed pronoun.

I wrote "Ils ont beaucoup d'eux." The book's answer is "Ils en ont beaucoup."

Which is correct? Are both correct?

Alan

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## stevetur

"Ils en ont beaucoup" is correct, but
"Ils ont beaucoup d'eux" is not correct.


----------



## mapping

only the book is correct


----------



## agoodeno

"Ils ont beaucoup d'eux" word-for-word "They have many of them" sounds fine to me in English. Why is it wrong?

Alan


----------



## ChiMike

As said by another contributor, "en" is used here, in French, as a pronoun.
It has other uses which have different derivations from Latin.

As a pronoun, it is spoken of as the "partitive pronoun" in older grammars. You use it when English uses "of them, of it". It is used when the sentence is replacing a noun (amis) with a pronoun in this type of construction, where there is a large group or mass of persons, animals, things or a collective thing (wheat, for instance) and the pronoun refers only to a PART of it.

As a pronoun (and otherwise) "en" is invariable - no gender and no number.

They have alot (much) wheat.
They have a lot of it.
Ils ont beaucoup de blé.
Ils en ont beaucoup.

[…]

Better review the lesson again. They have probably explained it better than I have!!


----------



## quentin75

hello
the question is "ils ont beaucoup DE quoi", réponse d'amis donc "EN"
example= "ils ont gagné DE l'argent" --> ils en ont beaucoup altough the question wouldnt be " ils ont gagné de quoi" mais " ils on t gagné quoi"...:/


----------



## TRG

Bonjour-
My French reference does not even list "en" as a disjunctive pronoun. It would suggest using "eux" or "elles". Would these convey the same meaning here?

merci,
TRG


----------



## LV4-26

Because [_d'eux_] - or [_de_ + any noun phrase], for that matter -  cannot remain as is and must be replaced by "_en_".
There are a few exceptions but basically, such is the general rule.


----------



## agoodeno

Sorry, I still don't understand.

In the same exercise, another question is "Tu avais peur de ces gens-là ?", and (both my and the book's) answer is "Tu avais peur d'eux ?"

This and the question in my original post seem similar to me (i.e., the differences are immaterial to the sentence structure), so again, why does one answer use en and the other use d'eux?

Alan


----------



## vince

[…]

Anyway, whether to use "en" or "de"+stress pronoun?

I think the answer is, ask yourself whether the question "de qui?" makes sense. If it does, keep the stressed pronoun. If it doesn't, go with "en".

Ils ont beaucoup d'amis. De qui? doesn't make sense here. "They have a lot of friends" "Alot of who?" doesn't make sense. So use "en".

"J'ai peur de ces gens-là". "De qui?" makes sens here.
I'm afraid of those people. Afraid of who? -- makes sense, so keep the "de + stressed pronoun", i.e. J'ai peur d'eux.

My hypothesis predicts that "Je parle de mes parents" ---> Je parle d'eux, is this correct?
"I am talking about my parents" -- "Talking about who?"


----------



## LV4-26

agoodeno said:
			
		

> In the same exercise, another question is "Tu avais peur de ces gens-là ?", and (both my and the book's) answer is "Tu avais peur d'eux ?"
> 
> This and the question in my original post seem similar to me (i.e., the differences are immaterial to the sentence structure), so again, why does one answer use en and the other use d'eux?


 1a. Tu avais peur de ces gens-là ? Tu avais peur d'eux ?
1b. Tu avais peur de l'orage ? Tu en avais peur ?

2a. Je parle de mes parents. Je parle d'eux
2b. Je parle beaucoup de ma nouvelle voiture. J'en parle beaucoup

Remember


			
				LV said:
			
		

> There are a few exceptions


 Well, I shouldn't have said "a few", really.

In examples a. the complement is a person (ces gens-là / mes parents)
In examples b. the complement is an object (l'orage / ma nouvelle voiture)

With a person, it's best to write _d'eux_ / _de lui _/ _d'elle_
With an object, it's best to write _en
_
However,
_Je parle de mes parents. J'en parle._
is acceptable

On the other hand
_Je parle de ma voiture. Je parle d'elle_
wouldn't work at all. If someone hears "_Je parle *d'elle"*_, they're sure _"elle_ " refers to a woman or a girl. Even for those who consider their car as a member of the family.


----------



## agoodeno

LV4-26,

OK, but both "amis" and "gens" are people, so "d'eux" should be appropriate for both answers, yet it's not.

Vince,

Hi from a fellow Canadian!

I like your "de qui ?" test. Can we get a confirmation from anyone that it is generally valid?

Alan


----------



## ChiMike

It would be very nice (in the sense of clean and tidy) if languages worked in such a way that there were rules always applicable for every point of syntax. Unfortunately, there are not. A great deal (even at what most consider the "grammatical level") is a question of accepted usage. Usage can vary a great deal even among very well educated speakers of a language which has a "standard form". French has, since the time of Louis XIV had the Académie Française which is publishing and updating its Dictonary (first edition, 1692, 9th Edition coming out now - they are working on the letter O). This is an official government body. There is no such body for English - but in many English speaking countries people now tend to try to sound like and adopt the usage of well-educated T.V. announcers (speakers). What they read is, of course, backed up by editors who have looked at the OED and some good grammars and usually have degrees in English from a university.

I make these remarks because here is what the 9th Edition (in progress) of the Dictionnaire de l'Académie Française has to say about this point:


> *II. *_En _a pris très tôt la valeur d'un pronom personnel qui, dans la langue moderne, renvoie exclusivement à une troisième personne. Invariable, il équivaut à _lui, elle, eux, elles, cela, _précédés généralement de la préposition _de. _Son emploi dispense de répéter un nom, un pronom, toute une proposition précédemment exprimés. L'antécédent est, de nos jours, plutôt une chose, un animé non humain ou toute une partie d'énoncé. *Mais il s'agit là d'un usage plutôt que d'une règle : en renvoie aussi, aujourd'hui encore, à des personnes, dans des conditions qui ne peuvent faire l'objet d'une règle rigoureuse.* On distinguera bien, en principe, _Cet outil est excellent, j'en suis satisfait, _de_ Cet élève est excellent, je suis satisfait de lui. _Mais _J'en suis satisfait *n'est pas exclu*. _Bien plus, des raisons stylistiques peuvent conduire à préférer le pronom au complément prépositionnel, même lorsque l'antécédent est une personne. _Rodrigue aime Chimène et en est aimé. Il veut en faire son épouse. _



The Academy says: "aujourd'hui encore," because, despite its efforts for about three hundred years (not carried out, it might be added, rigorously), here is what a late 18th century commentator (quite well respected) had to say about the matter:

Jean-François Féraud: Dictionaire critique de la langue française (Marseille, Mossy 1787-1788)


> EN, pronom, répond à _de_, et sert à désigner une chose dont on a déjà parlé. "Il _en_ est le père, l'auteur: le père _de_ cet enfant, l'auteur _de_ cet ouvrage. "Il est mon ami, mais je n' _en_ suis pas content: je ne suis pas content _de_ lui. …
> 
> EN, comme pronom relatif, se raporte, et aux persones, et aux choses, dans les deux nombres, et dans les deux genres.


What Féraud wrote just before the fall of the _acien régime _indicates quite well what texts from the 17th and 18th centuries show: _en_ was used very frequently to refer to people. It was also used in this way by many esteemed writers of the 19th and 20th century. It still is by many. Thus, in reading older master writers of French, you might find "violations" of a "rule" quite frequently. Usage, as the Academy says, does not have rigorous rules. It is, in fact, the way languages develop. It's why the French are no longer speaking Latin and we anglophones are not reciting anything like _Beowulf._

To a student learning French (or any other language - particularly English with its antiquated spelling - and many of us recognize that we are constantly learning our native language), this state of affairs can be very frustrating. The best things to do are the following, it seems to me:

(a) adopt the most conservative usage possible: here, NOT using EN to refer to persons in most situations. That's what you book recommends and it is what most every one here recommends. In that way, what you speak and write will be acceptable to most French speakers of today. You should know that most educated French speakers will understand what you are trying to say no matter which form you use, provided that you put the "EN" in the right place in the sentence.

(b) listen to as much well-spoken French as possible (the CBC French programs are excellent, and are in standard French, not Québecois, except for programs which are announced as being in Québecois).

(c) read as much simple French as possible (short newspaper articles are usually good, if it is a good newspaper). This construction using EN as a replacement pronoun (or not) is very common. You will see many examples and develop an intuitive grasp of what writers of standard French do.

(d) consult authorities on the uses of "EN" as a pronoun. In some uses, "EN" will be used to refer to persons much more often than in other. One of them is the partitive. Here is what the Academy (9th Edition) has to say about that:


> III. _En _partitif.
> A. Accompagne des expressions quantitatives, en ajoutant l'idée qu'il s'agit d'une partie provenant d'un tout. Servant au départ de complément partitif, _en _est devenu un pronom d'appui pour les adjectifs numéraux, les adverbes de quantité, les mots indéfinis, les mots à sens négatif, les expressions désignant une catégorie pourvue de telle ou telle qualité. _J'en veux un, cent. J'en connais beaucoup, peu. Il en est certains qui... J'en veux un autre, quelques-uns, plusieurs. On en prend certains, on en laisse d'autres. Il n'en est pas un qui... Il y en a des bleus, des jaunes, des verts._
> B. Joue le rôle de complément d'objet direct, en gardant cependant sa valeur partitive. _J'en connais, j'en mange, j'en bois. _Fam. _Il en rajoute. Il en remet. Du courage, il en a. Il en a, du toupet. Elle en fait, des embarras. En _étant ressenti comme un collectif neutre, le participe reste invariable. _Des nouvelles ? J'en ai reçu. Plus j'ai reçu de lettres, et moins j'en ai écrit. Il rejette à la rivière autant d'ablettes qu'il en a pris._


Although in the 9th Edition, the Academy gives only one example (as you can see) clearly refering to persons.

The partitive explains the difference between:

Ils ont beaucoup d'amis. Ils en ont beaucoup.
AND
J'ai peur de ces gens-là. J'ai peur d'eux.

In the first sentence, because of the use of beaucoup (but it could be "peu", "plusiers," "certains (=some)"  the sentence creates the feeling that the "amis" are part of a general group of people - friendly ones. However, all people who are friendly are not my friends or probably "their" friends, although they are doubtless friends of someone.

The second sentence goes out of its way to make it very clear that specific individuals (pointed to by "là" - those people) are in question. There is no understanding that they are part of a larger group. In fact, one might well hope that they are not. "d'eux" is therefore the usual usage. "EN" would not be wrong in the sense that "J'avons peur..." would be. It is just not what most French people would say or write. It is not majority usage.

Here is the website for the 9th Edition of the Academy's dictionary.
Académie 9

Even more helpful in many ways is the Trésor de la Langue Française en Ligne (TLF1):
Recherche d'un mot;

Finally, please don't let any of this information keep you from speaking French as often and to as many people as you can. Like people everywhere, the French respect a sincere effort and are quite forgiving of mistakes, even howlers. Believe me, I know!


----------



## agoodeno

A last word on this issue:

I asked the same question on another French forum and got this reply:

The pronouns ‘lui’ and ‘eux’ refer to specific people [your grandfather, these people], and are therefore known as ‘disjunctive’ or ‘emphatic’ pronouns.

Note that he said "specific people". I think this is the crux of the matter; it sounds like something grammar rules would pay attention to.

So the rule is: If the indirect object is inanimate, replace with en. If it's animate and refers to a specific person or persons, replace with de lui or d'eux. If it's animate and refers to a non-specific person or persons, replace with en.

Alan


----------



## patassa

The grammar textbook I teach from tells me:
"*En* remplace *de + nom de personne* seulement quand le nom de personne a un sens collectif ou indéfini."

Another resource on the use of *multiple* complement pronoms says that when the second pronoun is in the 1st or 2nd person singular, *en* cannot be used, but in the case of the 3rd p.s., it's OK.

Hence, according to this rule,
"Tu *te* souviens *de moi*?"  cannot be replaced by "Tu *t'en* souviens?"
"Je *me* souviens* de toi*"  cannot be replaced by "Je *m'en* souviens."

BUT, "Je *me* souviens *de lui*." can be replaced by "Je *m'en* souviens." (either form being an acceptable response to: "Te souviens-tu *de Luc*?", for example).

So, here's my question.  Does the rule just cited above apply to cases in which only *one* *pronom complément* is in use, (i.e. non-pronominal verbs)?

Que penses-tu *de Luc*?
Que penses-tu *de lui*? (I know this is OK.)
Qu'*en* penses-tu? (Would this be OK when en refers to a person?)

Il ne sait rien *de cette femme*.
Il ne sait rien *d'elle*. (OK.)
Il n'*en* sait rien.  (OK?)

Merci d'avance de vos conseils!


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
My opinion is that when you are speaking about only one person, you must use "de lui" or "d'elle". "en" should be reserved to replace "de lui" or "d'elle" when "lui" or "elle" does not mean someone, but stands for a masculine or a feminine noun describing an object.

That said, it happens often that French natives use "en" even when speaking about someone, but it is always better not to do so.
This is why you can hear "Tu te souviens de Jean? Oui, je m'en souviens", but it is always better to say "oui, je me souviens de lui".

The converse mistake (saying "de lui" or "d'elle" instead of "en" when speaking about something is not made by French natives.)



patassa said:


> "Tu *te* souviens *de moi*?"  cannot be replaced by "Tu *t'en* souviens?"


No, it cannot.



> "Je *me* souviens* de toi*"  cannot be replaced by "Je *m'en* souviens."


No, it cannot



> BUT, "Je *me* souviens *de lui*." can be replaced by "Je *m'en* souviens."


Well, yes, but you should not, in my opinion.



> Que penses-tu *de Luc*?
> Que penses-tu *de lui*? (I know this is OK.)


Yes, it is.



> Qu'*en* penses-tu? (Would this be OK when en refers to a person?)


No it would not. For unknown reasons, it is not accepted, on the contrary of "tu t'en souviens" instead of "tu te souviens de lui".



> Il ne sait rien *de cette femme*.
> Il ne sait rien *d'elle*. (OK.)


Yes, it is correct.


> Il n'*en* sait rien.  (OK?)


No, this is absolutely incorrect.


----------



## geostan

patassa said:


> The grammar textbook I teach from tells me:
> "*En* remplace *de + nom de personne* seulement quand le nom de personne a un sens collectif ou indéfini."



Forget the other resource. Your textbook's rule is the better one to follow, especially when teaching.

So if you have an indefinite collective, the use of _en_ is fine. Otherwise, use the disjunctive pronouns.

Dans son dossier il parle _d'agents de police malhonnêtes._  Il _en_ parle.
Dans son dossier  il parle _d'un agent de police malhonnête._ Il parle de lui. Some speakers might say Il _en_ parle, but I don't think it's useful to teach that kind of construction.


----------



## patassa

Actually, the other resource gives the "_en_" option only in the case of reflexives and only in the case of 3rd person singular pronouns, saying, for example, that both _"Je me souviens de lui"_  and _"Je m'en souviens"_ would be acceptable.  The nuance seems be that both are heard, but that the construction with _de_ + disjunctive pronoun is considered more "_soigné_."  Is this right?  Since the course I teach is an advanced grammar, I also try to get students to develop a notion of _niveau de langue_ and to distinguish between language that is familiar and that which is relatively more formal.


----------



## janpol

tout à fait d'accord avec ce qui a été dit. L'emploi fautif de "en" est, hélas, très fréquent en France.
un exemple, tout de même où "en" me semble incontournable :
a-t-il changé de secrétaire/de fournisseur/de fiancée/de jardinier etc...?
oui, il en a changé.


----------



## geostan

Tout à fait incontournable, mais dans ce cas, la nouvelle secrétaire, etc. n'existe pas encore.  Cela fait partie de la règle énoncée plus haut où il y a un aspect *indéfini*. Je ne vois pas d'autre façon de le dire.

Ce serait un bel exemple à donner à une classe avancée de grammaire.


----------



## Lezert

Voir ici ce qu'en dit le CRTLF ici: http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/en



> EN2, pron. atone de la 3e pers.... *
> 2.*_GÉNÉRALITÉS_ Quelle que soit sa forme, l'antécédent relève normalement de l'inanimé ou de l'animé non hum. (animaux); plus rarement _en_ peut représenter un subst. désignant un animé hum.





> Note sur la nature de l'antécédent de _en._ On a coutume de dire que le fr. mod. réserve les pron. pers. _lui, elle(s), eux_ pour représenter des pers. et restreint l'emploi de _en_ à la représentation des choses. En plus des ex. cités précédemment (_cf._ ex. 2), _en _s'emploie pour des pers. avec des verbes exprimant un sentiment, une sensation : _Se plaindre de; avoir pitié de; être en peine de; s'éprendre de; raffoler de; être amoureux de, être fou de; être jaloux de _(_cf._ Meilhac, Halévy, _loc. cit._); avec des verbes exprimant un mouvement : s'approcher de, être près de; s'éloigner de; être loin de (_cf._ Latouche, L'Héritier, _loc. cit._); ainsi qu'avec d'autres verbes : parler de; dire de; obtenir de; recevoir de, tirer de, s'occuper de, faire de. _Au XIII__e__, Jean Sans Terre enlèvera, pour en faire sa femme, Isabelle de Lusignan_ (Michelet, _Chemins Europe,_ 1874, p. 187).


----------



## janpol

tu dis, Geostan, que la nouvelle secrétaire n'existe pas... Il me semble que si puisque le patron en a changé, elle a donc pris ses fonctions; c'est plutôt l'ancienne qui n'"existe" plus!
Lezert cite des verbes qui admettent "en". A titre personnel, je n'emploierais  pas "en" avec la plupart de ces verbes (j'ai pitié de lui" et non pas "j'en ai pitié") mais le choix existe, ce n'est pas le cas avec "changer".


----------



## geostan

J'admets que mon explication laissait à désirer. Disons plutôt que l'identité
de la nouvelle secrétaire n'est pas explicitée, qu'on parle non d'elle mais de sa fonction. Cela explique, je crois, le choix du pronom _en_.

Cela me fait penser à cette comparaison:

Es-tu secrétaire? - Oui, je _le_ suis.
Es-tu la secrétaire de M. Tel?  - Non, je ne _la_ suis pas.


----------



## lune_bleue

[…]

A French teacher told me _en_ replaces a word introduced by _de_ […]. is it right?  in the examples above, I see this is not the only rule for _en_ (as a pronoun). Please clarify this!

_je te parle d'elle / de ce qui m'[est arrivé] le dernier jour_ = je t'en parle. (is the sentence gramatically correct?)

[…]

merci d'avance.


----------



## Tim~!

You can't replace an animate with the pronoun _en_, so this works only in your second example.


----------



## lune_bleue

by _animate_ you refer to a human, or a living thing in general (animal, or whatever). if I talk about a thing (a house, a trip, ....) can I replace it with _en_?

merci d'avance.


----------



## marget

Yes, that's what it means. However, I think that it is possible to use en to replace animate objects. An example might be
"As-tu des amis français ?... Oui, j'en ai plusieurs".

I've even heard from a native speaker "Ils m'en parlent" in which _en_ referred to a specific person.


----------



## choosealoginname

Tim~! said:


> You can't replace an animate with the pronoun _en_, so this works only in your second example.


That's funny, I've been taught that _en_ can replace _de_ + anything.  lune_bleue's examples both seem fine to me.


----------



## Tim~!

LV4-26 said:


> 2a. Je parle de mes parents. Je parle d'eux
> 2b. Je parle beaucoup de ma nouvelle voiture. J'en parle beaucoup
> […]
> In examples a. the complement is a person (ces gens-là / mes parents)
> In examples b. the complement is an object (l'orage / ma nouvelle voiture)
> 
> With a person, it's best to write _d'eux_ / _de lui _/ _d'elle_
> With an object, it's best to write _en_



So it would appear that I'm not the only person who has this opinion 

[…]


----------



## elbmek

yes!

you only replace a person with _en_ in colloquial situations. […]


----------



## marget

I'm not sure I understand. In my example, "As-tu des amis français? Oui, j'en ai plusieurs", I don't think that the use of "en" is colloquial or informal.

In this thread, LV4-26 states "However, _Je parle de mes parents. J'en parle"_ is acceptable.  I'm not sure if acceptable means grammatically correct, but this usage is recognized by native speakers.

I'm not sure if the usage was intended to be informal or colloquial in my other example "Ils m'en parlent" in which "en" referred to a specific person. I can tell you that the person who said it to me is not young and that he is highly educated, a French professor with a PhD in French literature.


----------



## elbmek

ah bon?

i stand corrected - seems you can use en to replace a person anytime.

thanks!


----------



## marget

I think it may be an  exaggeration to say that en can be used anytime to refer to persons.  I'm sure it depends on the context in many cases. My "Ils m'en parlent" example has always struck me as odd, since the rules would most likely require "Ils me parlent d'elle" .


----------



## choosealoginname

Well, here are a few of the things I've found:

[…]

Le Grand Robert on _en_:


> Pronom adverbial représentatif d'une chose, d'un énoncé, et  quelquefois (sauf en fonction de compl. du nom) d'une personne. De ce, de ces, de cette, de  cela, de lui, d'elle.



Le Petit Larousse on _en_:


> De lui, d'elle, d'eux, d'elles, de cela, à cause de cela,  etc.



french.about.com's page on […] _en_ (I'm not certain what the opinion is on these forums regarding that site; I use it a lot personally). […]
What I come away with based on these is: use _en_ any time you're not referring to a person by name.  I'd like to hear any other takes on it though.


----------



## marget

I have found other explanations regarding the use of_ en_ to refer to persons. 

I think that all sources agree that _en_ must be used with expressions of quantity. "Combien de frères as-tu?... J'en ai quatre"

In other contexts, one French grammar textbook indicates that _en_ can be used to refer to persons only when the noun is used in a collective or indefinite sense. Example: "Avec cette grande maison, il lui faut des domestiques. Elle en a bien besoin." 

A reference grammar states that "Except in partitive constructions, ... _de lui_, _d'elle_...rather than _en _are used with reference to people. " Example: "Il rêve d'elle chaque nuit", but it also notes that "_en_ is used ...with reference to people, not only in colloquial French but also in literary language". One example given is the following: "Je le vois rarement, mais j'en reçois de très longues lettres".

If I were teaching this usage, I would probably recommend that one use _en_ in a partitive construction or with expressions of quantity, but I would state that a prepositional phrase is often used in other contexts such as "Je te parle d'elle" and "Ils me parlent d'elle"


----------



## itka

Nothing to add to the brilliant explanations of Marget ! 
So : "en" can perfectly replace people in certain cases, and in others it would be better to use "de + pronoun"...


----------



## choosealoginname

marget said:


> In other contexts, one French grammar textbook indicates that _en_ can be used to refer to persons only when the noun is used in a collective or indefinite sense. Example: "Avec cette grande maison, il lui faut des domestiques. Elle en a bien besoin."


 This is what I meant to say, but unfortunately by the time I wrote that message I was pretty much one step away from bed. 


> A reference grammar states that "Except in partitive constructions, ... _de lui_, _d'elle_...rather than _en _are used with reference to people. " Example: "Il rêve d'elle chaque nuit", but it also notes that "_en_ is used ...with reference to people, not only in colloquial French but also in literary language". One example given is the following: "Je le vois rarement, mais j'en reçois de très longues lettres".
> 
> If I were teaching this usage, I would probably recommend that one use _en_ in a partitive construction or with expressions of quantity, but I would state that a prepositional phrase is often used in other contexts such as "Je te parle d'elle" and "Ils me parlent d'elle"


While I respect your reasoning, I think that on the whole I'll be sticking to using _en_ rather than a prepositional unless I'm referring to a specific person, for two reasons: it's done anyway—without seeming to be wrong _per se_ based on everything so far—and it makes sense (to me personally) by analogy with the direct object pronouns.  Aside from that, there's also the fact that there doesn't really seem to be a major argument against it (little-endian vs. big-endian ).

Thank you for the insightful post to help us sort it all out!


----------



## janpol

[…]
L'emploi de "en" remplaçant des personnes me semble une marque de mépris (sauf si on ne peut pas faire autrement, bien sûr).
Lorsqu'on discute de telle expression, il est souvent fait mention du niveau culturel des personnes qui l'emploient, alors, à ce sujet, le 5 juin au soir, lors d'une émission consacrée à la commémoration du Débarquement du 6/6/44, alors qu'il était question de la place des Noirs dans l'armée U.S., une prof de la Sorbonne, Annick Foucrier, a dit "on s'en méfie" au lieu de "on se méfie d'eux".


----------



## itka

> L'emploi de "en" remplaçant des personnes me semble une marque de mépris (sauf si on ne peut pas faire autrement, bien sûr).


De mépris... peut-être pas. Pour moi, c'est surtout une méconnaissance des niveaux de langue...
Je voulais souligner qu'il y a en effet des cas où on ne peut pas faire autrement. L'exemple de Marget en est un :
_"Avez-vous des amis français ? - Oui, j'en ai plusieurs"_
En voilà d'autres :
_"Combien d'élèves avez-vous dans cette classe ? - J'en ai une trentaine".
"Avez-vous des cousins et des cousines ? - Non, mais j'aimerais en avoir beaucoup !_"


----------



## janpol

un autre : il a changé de cuisinier/ voisins/ jardinier/ fournisseurs/ chauffeur/ secrétaire/ femme/ maîtresse/ fiancée/ petite amie etc... = il en a changé...


----------



## marget

I think that Annick Foucrier's phrase "on s'en méfie" could be an example of _en_ replacing a noun used in the collective sense.


----------



## Zibli

marget said:


> I think that Annick Foucrier's phrase "on s'en méfie" could be an example of _en_ replacing a noun used in the collective sense.



Je crois que c'est un exemple de phrase où les frontières sont floues: ce _en_ vaut-il pour "des Noirs" (incorrect, en principe) ou pour "d'introduire des Noirs dans l'Armée" (correct) ?

_En_ et _y_ se trouvent en pleine phase d'évolution dans la langue française actuelle. L'usage normal est bien tel que vous l'avez décrit précedemment. Mais de plus en plus de personnes les utilisent dans les cas où ils sont en principe proscrits, y compris dans les milieux les plus éduqués, comme le montre l'exemple.

Personellement, j'ai écrit ce matin-même dans un email que mon fils était amoureux d'une certaine Manuela et qu'il _en_ parlait toute la journée. _En_ valait-il pour "Manuela" ou pour "ce que Manuela avait fait ou dit" ? Utiliser _en_ me plaît plus que "d'elle", je le trouve moins lourd (_en_ et _y_ sont des exemples admirables de légèreté), et j'aime justement le fait qu'il suggère quelque chose d'un petit peu plus vaste que le sujet précis "Manuela".

Je ne l'écrirais pas dans un article sérieux, mais je ne serais pas étonnée que d'ici quelques décennies cet usage devienne la norme.


----------



## coeurdenids

This is a fascinating thread. Since I am not a native, my use of this word is acquired. But when I was asked once "Vous avez des gosses?" I answered easily "Oui, j'en ai deux." The native nodded admiringly. It would have been ludicrous , now that I think of it, to have said "Oui, j'ai deux d'eux."


----------



## janpol

Non,"j'ai deux d'eux" ne marche pas ! Il a été reconnu, dans ce fil, qu'avec certains verbes "en" est inévitable...


----------



## Chimel

So to summarize this "fascinating thread" , it is very important to make the distinction between a) the _en_ as a partitive (for a quantity) and b) the _en_ as a complement of a verb with the preposition _de_.

With a), there is *no* difference between persons and inanimate objects.
- Vous avez des enfants ? Oui, j'en ai trois.
- Vous avez une voiture? Oui, nous en avons même deux.
It is typically used with numbers, like here, but also with _beaucoup_, _peu_, _quelques-uns_... and so on ("Des amis, j'en ai plein").

With b), you should make the difference between people and objects: "J'ai rêvé d'elle" >< "J'en ai rêvé" (de ce voyage).
There might be a tendency to use _en_ in colloquial language and/or in very specific situations for people too, but it's definitely better and safer for you not to do so.


----------



## spiderplant

Bonjour,

Je comprends que l'on utilise "en" pour remplacer "de + quelque chose" avec les expression verbales.  

E.g  avoir peur de
Il a peur des chiens.  Il en a peur.

Est-ce que l'on peut remplacer "de + quelqu'un" pour ces mêmes expressions?

Il a peur de notre prof.   Il en a peur.  
Ou est-ce que l'on doit dire: "Il a peur de lui."

Merci


----------



## anne-kate

Les deux peuvent se dire. Tout dépend de la manière dont la phrase arrive dans le contexte.

a-k


----------



## spiderplant

Merci pour votre réponse.  Je m'excuse anne-kate, mais quand vous dites que les deux sont possibles, pourriez-vous m'expliquer desquels parlez-vous?

"Il a peur des chiens.  Il en a peur." et " Il a peur de notre prof.   Il en a peur."

Ou
" Il a peur de notre prof.   Il en a peur." et "Il a peur de lui."


----------



## anne-kate

Je voulais dire que vous pouvez dire "Il en a peur" ou "Il a peur de lui" en parlant du professeur.

a-k


----------



## jann

anne-kate said:


> Je voulais dire que vous pouvez dire "Il en a peur" ou "Il a peur de lui" en parlant du professeur.


Careful, Spiderplant -- using _en_ to talk about a specific person might be increasingly common in casual, everday French.... but it has long been discouraged in proper, formal/written French.   

Your teacher will probably tell you that _en_ replaces inanimate things (_il a peur du noir -- il en a peur_), and indefinite groups of people (_il a beaucoup d'amis -- il en a beaucoup_), but that you should *not* use it to replace a specific person.  If these are the rules your instructor expects you to learn, you will be marked down for replacing _du prof_ with _en_.  Instead, you would use the disjunctive pronoun you mentioned:  _il a peur du prof --> il a peur de lui_.


----------



## Music22

Hello,

My textbooks say contradicting things: one says that the pronoun "en" may also be used for people things "elle s'occupe des enfants> elle s'en occupe"
My other textbook says to use disjunctive pronouns e.g. ""il ne veut pas s'occuper de vos enfants> il ne veut pas s'occuper d'eux"

So, which one is right?


----------



## tamtit

Both are right!


----------



## Jeanne75

Hello,

Acually both are correct!
Elle s'occupe de vos / des enfants => Elle s'en occupe, Elle s'occupe d'eux
Elle ne veut pas s'occuper de vos / des enfants => Elle ne veut pas s'en occuper, Elle ne veut pas s'occuper d'eux

But in the case of things (instead of people), you can only use "en":
Elle s'occupe du ménage => Elle s'en occupe, *but never*: Elle s'occupe de lui
Elle ne veut pas s'occuper du ménage => Elle ne veut pas s'en occuper, *but never*: Elle ne veut pas s'occuper de lui

Cheers


----------



## lidboy

Peut-on dire - je dois m'occuper de mon frère -  je dois m'occuper de lui ou je dois m'en occuper


----------



## janpol

Je dois m'occuper de lui. Je considère l'emploi de "en" comme incorrect dans cet exemple.


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> Je considère l'emploi de "en" comme incorrect dans cet exemple.


Pardon ?  C'est pourtant tout aussi correct que _de lui_ !

Voir d'ailleurs cette remarque du TLFi s.v. _en_ (c'est moi qui souligne) :


> *Rem. 1.* Note sur la nature de l'antécédent de _en._ On a coutume de dire que le fr. mod. réserve les pron. pers. _lui, elle(s), eux_ pour représenter des pers. et restreint l'emploi de _en_ à la représentation des choses. En plus des ex. cités précédemment (_cf._ ex. 2), _en _s'emploie pour des pers. avec des verbes exprimant un sentiment, une sensation : _Se plaindre de; avoir pitié de; être en peine de; s'éprendre de; raffoler de; être amoureux de, être fou de; être jaloux de _(_cf._ Meilhac, Halévy, _loc. cit._); avec des verbes exprimant un mouvement : s'approcher de, être près de; s'éloigner de; être loin de (_cf._ Latouche, L'Héritier, _loc. cit._); ainsi qu'avec d'autres verbes : parler de; dire de; obtenir de; recevoir de, tirer de, s'occuper de, faire de.


----------



## guyper

Hi,

Can you say, "Je m'*en* souviens" instead of "Je me souviens de lui"

Or is it only possible when the person noun is a plural?

"J'enseigne des étudiants, et je veux *en* étrangler des fois"

Thank you


----------



## tilt

Il est en effet incorrect de dire _Je m'*en* souviens_ pour une personne.

Dans la 2e phrase, _en _est correct non pas parce que _étudiants_ est au pluriel, mais parce qu'il joue ici le rôle d'un partitif : j'aimerais étrangler certains de mes étudiants, pas tous. Si je voulais tous les étrangler, je dirais _je veux *les *étrangler _(verbe transitif direct) ou _je me souviens *d'eux*_ (verbe transitif indirect).


----------



## diya.3102

Salut

est-ce qu'on peut utiliser  'en' dans cette phrase ci-dessous?

par exemple j'ai écrit ça dans une rédaction:

Pendant la vieillesse, avoir les gens qui s'occupent de nous est important, car nous en avons besoin autant que dans l'enfance.

Sinon comment est-ce que je peux changer la phrase en l'utilisant?

Aussi: Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser 'en' pour les objets animés?

par exemple: Je m'occupe d'elle. Je m'en occupe.

(je crois que non mais je voulais le confirmer)

Merci!


----------



## OLN

> Pendant la vieillesse, avoir les gens qui s'occupent de nous est important, car nous en avons besoin autant que dans l'enfance.


L'antécédent du pronom _en_ est ambigu : des gens ? d'avoir des gens qui s'occupent de nous ?

Avoir des gens qui s'occupent de nous pendant la vieillesse est aussi important que pendant l'enfance.
Non ? 

Bien sûr qu'_en_ peut avoir pour antécédent un objet inanimé, mais ton exemple ne l'illustre pas car _elle_ peut être une personne.
Je m'occupe de mes affaires → Je m'en occupe.


----------



## diya.3102

Merci, mais j'ai dit 'animés' pas inanimés alors est-ce qu'on peut dire 'je m'en occupe' où 'en' fait référence à une personne?

Donc si je disais

 'Pendant la vieillesse les gens qui s'occupent de nous sont importants. Nous en avons besoin autant que pendant l'enfance' 

ça marcherait?


----------



## OLN

Pardon, j'avais mal lu, mais tu ne m'as pas bien lue non plus. 

Oui, _en_ peut avoir pour antécédent un être animé***, c'est pour cela que je parlais d’ambiguïté dans ta phrase et te demandais si _en_ signifiait _des gens_. 

Ta deuxième version reste un peu maladroite. Si c'est des gens (qui s'occupent de nous) dont nous avons besoin, il est plus clair de dire _Nous avons_ _besoin d'eux / nous dépendons d'eux.

_Cependant, plutôt que dire que pendant la vieillesse, les gens qui s'occupent de nous "sont importants" (importent à nos yeux ?), ne veux-tu pas dire qu'il est important d'avoir des gens qui s'occupent de nous pendant la vieillesse ?
Ou veux-tu dire que ces gens comptent beaucoup pour nous ? C'est différent de ta première version "avoir les gens qui s'occupent de nous est important".

Le mieux serait de nous donner la phrase source en anglais. 

*** Exemples :
Connais-tu des gens qui s’occupent de leurs parents âgés ? Oui, j'*en* connais beaucoup.
Il s'occupe bien de ses parents âgés → Il s'occupe bien *d'eux* ou Il *s'en* occupe bien.
Il est fier de son fils → Il est fier de lui ou Il *en* est fier.


----------



## diya.3102

Merci, je voulais utiliser 'en' dans la phrase, c'est pour ça que je l'ai écrite un peu bizarre, mais je vois maintenant que ça ne marche pas dans cette instance. 

Je n'y ai pas pensé en anglais, parce que je voulais utiliser 'en' qui n'existe pas en anglais...peut-etre que c'est ça qui a causé le problème...
En anglais ça serait 'During old age, we need people to look after us as much as we did in our childhood'

Donc ça sera  'Pendant la vieillesse il est aussi important d'avoir des gens qui nous s'occupent que pendant l'enfance.' 

Je comprends maintenant que 'les gens...sont importants' n'est pas ce que je veux dire, but why does my use of 'en' in my second version remain unclear? To what else could 'en' be referring in this case? Sorry if I misunderstood again!


----------



## OLN

C'est juste qu'"en avoir besoin" est vague et qu'"avoir besoin d'eux" au masculin pluriel est spécifique à "les gens". 

"Pendant la vieillesse*,* il est aussi important d'avoir des gens qui *s'occupent de nous* que pendant l'enfance"

Pour la syntaxe, je pense qu'il vaut mieux ne pas séparer les deux choses que tu compares ; c'est plus logique de les placer côte à côte : "pendant la vieillesse que pendant l'enfance".

__________

Pour traduire "During old age, we need people to look after us as much as we did in our childhood", il y a d'autres possibilités :

- On a autant besoin de l'aide des autres en vieillissant qu'on en a eu besoin en grandissant. (as we did in our childhood)
- " " " qu'en grandissant (as we do in our childhood)
- Il est aussi important d'être entouré à un âge avancé qu'on l'a été durant l'enfance. (as we did...)
- " " " que durant l'enfance (as we do...)
- On a autant besoin de gens pour s'occuper de nous pour bien vieillir que pour bien grandir. (as we do)
- Une personne âgée a autant besoin d'être entourée qu'un enfant. (ou la même chose au pl. : Les personnes âgées ... les enfants)


----------



## srk502

Want to replace the bold words with pronoun

Elle s'occupe *de sa sœur* .

My try would be 

Elle s'en occupe.

But one of my friend did it the follwing way,

Elle s'occupe de elle .

And now i am a bit confused. which one is right.

Please help.


----------



## SergueiL

Both are OK.
Elle s'occupe *d'*elle.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Elle s'occupe de sa sœur → Elle s'*en* occupe_  / _Elle s'occupe *d'elle*._ 

Both pronouns are indeed possible in this case. I however prefer _en_ in your example, which avoids the ambiguity as the second _elle_ could be confused with the first. Another possible meaning with _d'elle_ could indeed be: _Elle s'occupe d'elle-même_ = She takes care of herself.

Anyway, note that _en_ would be also possible for objects, whereas _d'elle_ is only used for animates.

_Elle s'occupe de sa jument → Elle s'*en* occupe_  / _Elle s'occupe *d'elle*._ 
_Elle s'occupe de la maison → Elle s'*en* occupe_  / _Elle s'occupe *d'elle*._


----------



## Nopejustno

1)Je t'ai parlé de mon ami
2)Je t'en ai parlé

1)J'ai des amis
2)J'en ai quelques-uns

Are the second sentences correct?


----------



## SeemsSoUnfair

A. It is gramatically correct, but it is better not to use "en" when you refer to a person introduced with the preposition "de".
The more correct form would be _Je t'ai parlé de lui_.

B. It is right. 

_"en" _may refer to any _living_ _thing_, so it can also be about an animal too, for example.


----------



## kingkenny1008

I was wondering if en and y can replace an animal. I know that it can’t replace a person.
Ex.
J’ai un chat. 
Can you say:J’en prends soins?
In this case en is replacing le chat but I’m not sure if you can do this.


----------



## Maître Capello

Both _en_ and _de lui_ are possible:

_J'*en* prends soin._ 
_Je prends soin *de lui*._ 

The former is common; the latter is considering the cat almost as a person. There is a similar distinction in English when using pronouns referring to animals: you use "it" in the general case, but you use "he" or "she" for pets.


----------



## fsm*

I used to think the pronoun *en* was used only for things:
 - _On parlait de la guerre --> On *en* parlait
 - On parlait de Samuel --> On parlait *de lui*_

So, I am trying to find a reason that *en* refers to people here:
 - _Tu as des frères? --> Oui, j'*en* ai deux_

Is it permissible only when referring to quantities?

Thank you


----------



## Maître Capello

The pronoun _en_ may refer to things or people. However, it depends on the exact construction. As an *indirect object*, it should typically refer only to things, not to people. But as a *direct object*, typically used with a quantifier (_un, une_, _deux, plusieurs_, etc.) and possibly an adjective, it may refer to things or people alike.

_parler *de* qqch_ (indirect object) → _La guerre, on *en* parlait.
parler *de* qqn_ (indirect object) → _Samuel, on parlait *de lui*.

avoir qqch_ (direct object) → _Des voitures, j'*en* ai deux.
avoir qqn_ (direct object) → _Des frères, j'*en* ai deux._


----------

